# C2Motorsports: Flashing 2006-2012 2.5L's at Waterfest for 25% Off!!



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Come by the Black Forest Industries booth and get your 2.5L motor flashed at Waterfest! We will be flashing *ALL MODELS* of 2.5L from 2006 to 2012 at the booth so make sure to call and book your appointment today!

502-895-3660 or [email protected]

:thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Wish it wasn't so far away.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

itskohler said:


> Wish it wasn't so far away.


Killin me, smalls


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

itskohler said:


> Wish it wasn't so far away.


We will also be BENCHLOADING ECUs at the show for those that cannot or will not be attending in person.

You can always send your ECU with a friend :wave:


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

getting it done sunday morning


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Killin me, smalls


Its the other way around.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

any hp and tq spec for you tune ?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

For a 2008? Go to their website. :thumbup:


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

yeah


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Click the link...


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

what link


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

itskohler said:


> For a 2008? Go to their ---->website


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

they post no hp/tQ numbers


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

The numbers are extremely close to the 09 files. 170whp/178wtq


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

vrsick147 said:


> getting it done sunday morning


We have you done and look forward to getting you taken care of.




vrsick147 said:


> any hp and tq spec for you tune ?


For which year/make/model?


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

2008 5pds vw rabbit


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

C2Motorsports said:


> We have you done and look forward to getting you taken care of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Justin Adams
sunrise vw


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Would a local dealer honor this deal or just at Waterfest?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Teknojnky said:


> Would a local dealer honor this deal or just at Waterfest?


Only attendees of Waterfest will be eligible for this SALE.


----------



## ttracing83 (Jan 12, 2009)

2012 Jetta bench flash is required right? What's the labor charge for pulling and reinstalling the ecu?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

ttracing83 said:


> 2012 Jetta bench flash is required right? What's the labor charge for pulling and reinstalling the ecu?


Yes, we will need to remove the ECU and bench flash it
Labor Charge: $37.50


----------

